# L215 is downloading



## boylehome

I'm blinking green. And it is only blinking on my HECD 921. At 8:36 PDST, the HEED started blinking green. I wonder which of Marks , "TOP 10" list fixes are included? The HECD stopped blinking at 9:13 AM. The HEED stopped blinking at 9:18AM. As compared to the time that it took L213 to download, this is a big one. Now for the Booting process.


----------



## leemathre

Great news. Wish I were home to check it out.


----------



## Neil Derryberry

I'm headed home to check mine..


----------



## invaliduser88

Confirmed here. My unit is downloading as well.

DUCK AND COVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mwgiii

You are kidding! Right?


----------



## stevef9432203

Now my 921 status says "Download Interrupted - Please Wait"


----------



## invaliduser88

Mine did this as well. Download has resumed though.


----------



## boylehome

stevef9432203 said:


> Now my 921 status says "Download Interrupted - Please Wait"


If your green lights are blinking or you can see the download progress bar, do not disturb the 921 until after it is finished doing it's downloading.


----------



## Jerry G

boylehome said:


> I'm blinking green.


You might want to see a doctor about that 

Seriously, thanks for the notice. I'm at work so I can't see my 921 blinking, which I like to see.


----------



## invaliduser88

When can we expect a list of changes/bug fixes associated with this release?


----------



## Mike123abc

Mine must have slept through the first cycle. It is on 8/30 at 10 minutes into the download. It started at 11:15 CDT


----------



## Jason Nipp

invaliduser88 said:


> When can we expect a list of changes/bug fixes associated with this release?


Allen has them, I'm sure he will post them when he gets a free moment.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

Giddy as a lil girl right about now.


----------



## Mike Russell

Just checked mine, still at 213.


----------



## boylehome

invaliduser88 said:


> When can we expect a list of changes/bug fixes associated with this release?


One new item is Inactivity mode. I noticed that on my HEED, after booting, it was set to 480P instead of 720P. Both receivers lost the EPG beyond the two hour point. THE RED DOTS in the EPG ARE WORKING CORRECTLY!!!


----------



## invaliduser88

Download done... Hold onto your butts!


----------



## socceteer

How do I know when it is downloding...?
Do I have to turn off the unit ...?
If I do not get it doday when will I get it..?

Can someone answer this..? ;o)


----------



## David_Levin

Check the dish point screen...
Did they really add a new sat location?
Which one (129 perhaps)?


----------



## ayalbaram

rebooting mine right now, anyone know if I need to reset all my timers?


----------



## Neil Derryberry

My timers were intact, my recordings were intact as well. Aspect ratio didn't change.


----------



## David_Levin

Wow, 62 anxious people sitting in this thread rapidly hitting the refresh button.


----------



## boylehome

ayalbaram said:


> rebooting mine right now, anyone know if I need to reset all my timers?


I had to reset all my OTA timers as they converted to the satellite lil's. No Dish Home. What is new? No additional satellite locations in Point Dish. Can see the transponders for Rainbow on 61.5.


----------



## invaliduser88

I just hope the zsr of death is history.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

This download is only going to 10,000 921 users initially, marking the first 921 software download that is not going widespread yet. This is due to the fact that there are now enough 921s in service to break the release cycle as it's done with the other receivers. If no serious problems occur, it should go widespread to all here in the next couple of weeks. 

So, if you don't get it today, it will be a couple of weeks before you do get it. I'm very interested myself to see how much of what's been fixed in this release makes it into the release notes. This one's the biggest one that I've ever seen for this receiver.

One of the really nice things for me, in addition to having seen no ZSRs or hard drive wipes in some time, is that they gray bars mode is fixed now so that there are no longer the black strips between the video image and the gray bars.

Also, you can now check signal strengths on the voom transponders on 61.5 - 1,3,5 and 7. 

The screen movement controls in the preferences move the video image now, in addition to moving the overlay graphics. 

Ton of other things as well that don't immediately come to mind. I really hope that this release treats you all well - it's been very good for me.


----------



## JPC

Mark,
Do you know if any OTA tuner issues have been addressed by this release?


----------



## boylehome

invaliduser88 said:


> I just hope the zsr of death is history.


ME TOO. Also, I tested the manual recording functions and they worked properly!


----------



## revenson

Still no guide info on hd local channel number with 215  says no info available but on sd channel number gives show info!


----------



## Jason Kragt

revenson said:


> Still no guide info on hd local channel number with 215  says no info available but on sd channel number gives show info!


I also see this with one channel. WZZM (8710) has program information but WZZM-DT (13-1) says "No Information Available" all of the time. L215 apparently has not fixed this problem. The rest of my OTA locals show program information just fine.


----------



## socceteer

WOW ...I have to wait 2 more weeks if I do not get it today...?

That is brutal...after waiting for so long...! and reading other comments from people who got it and are happy.....Maybe I just stop reading so I do not get depressed..! LOL


----------



## dishbacker

Mark/Allen, is there any OTA guide fixes? I remember with L212, or was it L211, it took a while for the program guide to actually display guide data for OTA... maybe after an EPG download that night or something?


----------



## JPC

Doesn't a "checkswitch" force the EPG download?


----------



## ntexasdude

Mark Lamutt said:


> This download is only going to 10,000 921 users initially, marking the first 921 software download that is not going widespread yet. This is due to the fact that there are now enough 921s in service to break the release cycle as it's done with the other receivers...............


Hmmm....how many 921's do you think are in service, Mark? 50,000?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Yes, there were a group of OTA fixes. Yes, there was at least 1 OTA guide data fix that I know of. Yes, I know how many 921s are in operation, but that's NDA material, so I can't comment on it. More than you'd guess, though.


----------



## FrankD1

My quick observations...
1) CC issue with some OTA's is fixed.
2) OTA tuner lock seems faster.
3) Machine performance (EPG movement, moving through menu options, etc) is snappier.
4) Search shows matches as they're found during the search, rather than waiting until search is complete before showing anything.


----------



## Eagles

> Mark Lamutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This download is only going to 10,000 921 users initially, marking the first 921 software download that is not going widespread yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, how do they choose who gets the upgrade?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Lamutt

It's by receiver CAID number, Eagles, but I don't know how they were chosen. Oh, 720p CC is fixed in this release as well, btw (or at least it looks fixed to me).


----------



## Bismarck

It figures that I would be out of town when it finally hit! Bummer. For those at home, keep the posts coming...


----------



## harlock328

Awsome, I have OTA guide finally!!! I don't subscribe to locals.


----------



## Eagles

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's by receiver CAID number, Eagles, but I don't know how they were chosen. Oh, 720p CC is fixed in this release as well, btw (or at least it looks fixed to me).


I hope length of 921 ownership has something to do with it. I'll find out in a couple of hours. I'll be one unhappy camper if I didn't get it.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's by receiver CAID number, Eagles, but I don't know how they were chosen. Oh, 720p CC is fixed in this release as well, btw (or at least it looks fixed to me).


Mark, are you on 216 or a future version of software now? If not, when do you expect the next software to be released after this one WITH the new features in them?


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

harlock328 said:


> Awsome, I have OTA guide finally!!! I don't subscribe to locals.


Wow, all that political clout helped in making this happen. Remember the controversy before?


----------



## David_Levin

harlock328 said:


> Awsome, I have OTA guide finally!!! I don't subscribe to locals.


So has the policy changed on this? Will the 942 people get OTA guide data too (without a local subscription)?


----------



## bbomar

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's by receiver CAID number, Eagles, but I don't know how they were chosen. Oh, 720p CC is fixed in this release as well, btw (or at least it looks fixed to me).


Mark - Do you know if everyone who is getting the download this phase
will have it by now? In other words, is it simultaneoulsy spooled to those
10,000 receivers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

It spooled to everyone at the same time this morning. If you don't have it by now, you're most likely not in the initial group.


----------



## JPC

harlock328 said:


> Awsome, I have OTA guide finally!!! I don't subscribe to locals.


I must have missed something here.... I can now dump my locals subscription and the EPG will still display guide info for my OTA HD locals?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I have no confirmation of this.


----------



## langlin

I have successful download but no guide data on OTA, do you have to reload dtv ota's or do you just wait for a guide download???? I DO subscribe to locals.


----------



## jergenf

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's by receiver CAID number.


What is CAID?
Was the "Channel Blocked" error fixed?
Also the Stretch mode locked problem.
Will I get Guide info for locals? Would that be digital locals or just analog or just during primetime for configured ABC, NBC and CBS channels (PS: I don't subscribe to dish locals)?
Will I still need the DP+ separator to run?

Also I saw a blinking green during lunch time but it's still at L213 do I have to wait until 216 is released?


----------



## bbomar

Mark Lamutt said:


> It spooled to everyone at the same time this morning. If you don't have it by now, you're most likely not in the initial group.


Thanks, Mark. I'm at work but my son checked and the 921 showed "no
software upgrade available" at lunch.

For those who don't get the upgrade today, I looked back at past rollouts
for the 301 receiver. It looks like if they did one phase on Tuesday then
there would be another on Thursday and another the next Tuesday, etc.
So maybe the wait won't be too long - unless there is a problem, in which
case maybe we don't want it anyway.


----------



## Mike Russell

My 921 didn't get the download early, so around noon central I gave her a soft reboot and soon as it finished, download started.

Lost my OTA guide data on my NBC channel,lost it on my PBS with 213,now I have no OTA guide data.I deleted my locals then rescanned them plus hard reboot and soft reboot and still no data.


----------



## jergenf

_Effective Tuesday, June 28th, Engineering will begin to spool the FIRST PHASE of software version L2.15 for the DP921 receiver. This is primarily a *non-forced maintenance release * available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L2.14 and L2.15 will be the valid software versions for the DP921. As always if you encounter any unusual problems please fill out an on-line Uncommon Trend Report and/or contact a CSR II/CSR III/ABA._

What does *non-forced* mean?


----------



## langlin

Mike Russell said:


> My 921 didn't get the download early, so around noon central I gave her a soft reboot and soon as it finished, download started.
> 
> Lost my OTA guide data on my NBC channel,lost it on my PBS with 213,now I have no OTA guide data.I deleted my locals then rescanned them plus hard reboot and soft reboot and still no data.


Mike, I lost my PBS with 213 and now have lost NBC with 215, do you get Springfield OTA? seems we have the same results


----------



## ErinKG

Eagles said:


> I hope length of 921 ownership has something to do with it. I'll find out in a couple of hours. I'll be one unhappy camper if I didn't get it.


I've had mine since 2/2004 and I didn't get the update. Unless 10,000 people purchased their receivers before me, I doubt it's length of ownership.

Erin


----------



## bbomar

jergenf said:


> What is CAID?
> Was the "Channel Blocked" error fixed?
> Also the Stretch mode locked problem.
> Will I get Guide info for locals? Would that be digital locals or just analog or just during primetime for configured ABC, NBC and CBS channels (PS: I don't subscribe to dish locals)?
> Will I still need the DP+ separator to run?
> 
> Also I saw a blinking green during lunch time but it's still at L213 do I have to wait until 216 is released?


I don't know the answer to several of these. I think the CAID is shown in
the system information screen and is unique to your receiver.

If it blinked, I would do a soft (remote) power off. I think the software
only installs when the unit is powered-off (but not unplugged).


----------



## Ron Barry

It is not length of ownership or is it related to how many complaints you made to the CEO office. Hard to say how the selection is made, but my guess is it is not based on some external criteria. 

Stretch mode Problem - this is best seen when you try and press the format button and it does not change format. 

Guide INfo for Locals - If I am correct, this has in the past depended on on the location you are in and if you subscribe to locals. There is one report the subscirbe to locals as been removed but no confirmation. Some are experiencing loss of Guide info. I would give it some time to see if it populate guide info over time for people not seeing it. 

CAID - is uniquie identifer used to when updating software image. 

Channel block - I believe this is when the 921 thinks the channel is blocked for recording when it is can be recorded.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Channel block should be fixed (haven't seen it in a very long time)

Stretch bug should be fixed (haven't seen it in a very long time)

I don't have any info about guide data for locals if you don't sub to dish locals. If that's been changed, I don't know about it.

Guide data problems - as always, give it 24 hours to repopulate. If you still don't have guide data tomorrow at this time, there's a problem.


----------



## leemathre

I am still at work and don't know if I got the update on either of my 921's yet. Has anyone who got the update had a chance to check the problem with the preview window in the dvr menu showing only the top right hand corner of the screen after deleting a recorded program? Has that been fixed?


----------



## Mike Russell

Yes I do get Springfield Mo. locals langlin.What few we get anyway,looks like it will be next year before we get CBC,FOX and ABC.


----------



## jergenf

Ron Barry said:


> Channel block - I believe this is when the 921 thinks the channel is blocked for recording when it is can be recorded.


Correct there's is an false error that sometimes occurs stating that this channel is blocked when it really isn't. It occurs during the 5 minute warning of when an event is about to fire. Reboot fixes it but that doesn't help if you're not there to see it happen. Under no circumstances should you force a manual record action when this warning occurs else you won't be able to stop it, plus the recording will be lost if you reboot it. 
This is the most distrubing problem I've ever had but some others have reported "zero second recordings" and lost of all recorded programs including the protected ones.
I hope this is fixed in 215.


----------



## boylehome

If you lose you EPG data I have found that it will do a full update by doing the following:
1. Put the receiver in standby (all lights off, nothing recording).
2. Unplug the power cord for 20 seconds, and plug it back in.
3. Leave the receiver untouched for 10 minutes (if you monitor is still on you should see the medallion and screen that says something like, "starting from stand-by mode." Once the screen for the starting from stand-by mode disappears, it's alright to power the receiver on).


----------



## Hound

I just checked, got the update and now have OTA guide information. Looks pretty good.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

CAID is the receiver number (R00xxxxxxxx) of the receiver. Example, CAID R0012345678.


----------



## jergenf

Hound said:


> I just checked, got the update and now have OTA guide information. Looks pretty good.


Do you subscribe to dish locals?


----------



## tahoerob

I did not get my download either......Oh wait...... I SOLD my 921 already & switched BACK to cable since they offer BETTER HD programming! I also do not have to pay for a POS receiver.


----------



## boylehome

The Search feature isn't fully fixed yet. It still has the hanging yellow outline that stays in one location and when moving through the list it seems to drag in the same direction. With Search Results there is a really cool emblem for terrestrial. The search feature works much faster!


----------



## Redster

WooHoo,, I got it. Just deleted my locals and gave it a 5 min power break. Rebooting now. Only think I am hoping for is that it locks the locals quicker when changing between channels.


----------



## JPC

tahoerob said:


> I did not get my download either......Oh wait...... I SOLD my 921 already & switched BACK to cable since they offer BETTER HD programming! I also do not have to pay for a POS receiver.


Wow...that's great! How nice for you.


----------



## David_Levin

Please, let's try and keep this thread on topic. Perhaps Rob will be kind enough to delete his post, and I'll be happy to do the same.


----------



## langlin

Mike Russell said:


> Yes I do get Springfield Mo. locals langlin.What few we get anyway,looks like it will be next year before we get CBC,FOX and ABC.


Mike, I'm in north Arkansas, Lake Norfork, about 72 miles from transmit towers and I get NBC, PBS and KY3's second channel (17), but now I have no guide data for any, Mark says give it 24 hours so I will, How far are you from transmit towers, wondering why you can't receive the other OTA's that are on low power? guess you are far enough away also.


----------



## fox200

Here comes the next wave!! Lite is blinking!
2:00 pm Pac. time


----------



## boylehome

Any body know how the Inactivity Mode works (4 Preferences, 7 Inactivity Mode)?


----------



## Eagles

Mark Lamutt said:


> This download is only going to 10,000 921 users initially, marking the first 921 software download that is not going widespread yet. This is due to the fact that there are now enough 921s in service to break the release cycle as it's done with the other receivers. If no serious problems occur, it should go widespread to all here in the next couple of weeks. So, if you don't get it today, it will be a couple of weeks before you do get it.


P1$$eD Off. Didn't get it. So Mark, how does this process actually work. Are you saying it will take two weeks for the next release cycle to spool and the rest of us will get it at that time. Or is the two week window the amount of time it takes to incrementally spool it say 10,000 units at a time until complete. Is there a chance some will get it in a day or two while others may take two weeks.


----------



## Hound

Yes, I subscribe to Dish Locals. I assume that is how I got the OTA guide information.


----------



## David_Levin

Eagles said:


> So Mark, how does this process actually work.


You spool 10,000 people and wait a week (or two) for unexpected problems (bugs). If all is quiet you spool the rest.

This also helps keeps a manageable load on customer support if people have problems.

They could update all the boxes at once, it's just safer not to.


----------



## dave397

I received 215 this afternoon. Just checked my OTA channels and they have guide info!! I do NOT subscribe to my locals so this info is coming from PSIP I assume.


----------



## Ron Barry

I don't think it is coming from PSIP. MOst likely from Dish's stream Could they be doing what the 811 does in terms of EPG data?


----------



## Redster

Well, everything is up and running. Did a rescan of locals and found them all. Interesting item this time around though. I am used to all the sub channels just showing local programming in the guide, but now I have a couple main ones that are showing that and their subs are showing show info. Weird, but will give it 24hours and see if anything changes. The channels are locking much faster though which is a very good thing.


----------



## bryan92

I got it. I found nothing broke. I didnt have the problems like most but was worried about it being worse after this update.


----------



## DonLandis

No update here. 

You guys play beta tester for the next few weeks and when you say it works without breaking stuff, I'll be ready.

Besides, today would have been a bad day in NE FL for any sat transmission. The weather was like 3 inches of rain all day. I'm sure the dish signal was intermittent all day.


----------



## Hound

The only thing different that I have noticed so far, is that when I am in guide and have the
program picture in the right hand corner, I then hit 003 on the remote (or some other OTA channel number like 006) they guide goes to 101, not 003. Before the update, the guide
would go to 003. Never 101. But I now have guide information. 

Did not get guide information for one Philadelphia Channel, WHYY, Channel 12, main PBS station. I have OTA 012-1 and 012-2, but no guide information. 

I am not getting guide information for any of the sub OTA channels, for example 006-2, 006-3, but I can live with that. However, I understand that guide information is available for many of the sub channels through PSIP.


----------



## revenson

I have found that the red dot now shows in guide if recording is set off local channel  
I also found that if I am in guide at a future time and select one of my two local hd channels that have no info in box it just tunes to that channel


----------



## leemathre

leemathre said:


> I am still at work and don't know if I got the update on either of my 921's yet. Has anyone who got the update had a chance to check the problem with the preview window in the dvr menu showing only the top right hand corner of the screen after deleting a recorded program? Has that been fixed?


I am now home and discovered that I got the upgrade on both 921's. To answer my own question, the preview window problem has not been fixed. Very disappointing.


----------



## Rotryrkt

So far, so good with L215 on my machine. I now have OTA guide data for Indianapolis locals without subscribing to Dish locals. All other functions appear to work well. We'll see after a few hours if things start to get sluggish like they always have. 

I still have the DVI output underscan problem with my RCA DLP TV. Top and bottom of picture sucked in about 1" and sides about 2". Hope they get this fixed as it wasn't this way before L211. Component and composite outputs are normal.


----------



## chewey

dave397 said:


> I received 215 this afternoon. Just checked my OTA channels and they have guide info!! I do NOT subscribe to my locals so this info is coming from PSIP I assume.


That is very encouraging news!!! I can't wait to get home to see if I get guide info for locals now.


----------



## bbomar

Mark Lamutt said:


> I don't have any info about guide data for locals if you don't sub to dish locals. If that's been changed, I don't know about it.


I did get the download today. I think it must have downloaded around
noon CDT. Anyway, I now have guide data for both Nashville, TN and
Huntsville, AL locals. I do subscribe to dish locals from Nashville since
I am officially in that DMA, but I also get all the Huntsville channels OTA.
Dish carries Huntsville (but I am not in that DMA) so there is guide data
in their stream. Now I have guide data for both cities, which is great!

The red dot now goes in the OTA box correctly. Previously set timers,
even though actually set for the right (OTA) channel, still show a dot in
the Dish local box. Deleting and resetting the timer puts the dot in
the right box.

Switching from an HD 16:9 to an SD 4:3 channel used to produce a 
streched image for a moment and then switch back to an unstreched
image. Sometimes it would not switch back, resulting in the "stuck
aspect ratio" problem. Now the image goes directly from an HD image
to an SD image without the momentarily streched image. Maybe that
is a sign that the stuck aspect ratio problem is history.


----------



## RWI

I checked for the update when I got home, nothing, went to the menu and checked for software update, nothing available. I did a soft reboot and it seems to have started downloading. Maybe this will help others that did not get it.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain

Just ran into what seams to be a new 'feature'

Information 816

There is no available tuner for the channel that you were watching. You are being directed to one of the recording channels.

This was after hitting delete at the end of watching a recording and while two tuners were active recording. 

MUCH better way to handle the situation. Thanks e!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

UpOnTheMountain said:


> Just ran into what seams to be a new 'feature'
> 
> Information 816
> 
> There is no available tuner for the channel that you were watching. You are being directed to one of the recording channels.
> 
> This was after hitting delete at the end of watching a recording and while two tuners were active recording.
> 
> MUCH better way to handle the situation. Thanks e!


I thought you guys might like that one when I first saw it.


----------



## GaryK

I found another small fix. Deleting an entry off of the search history list now works. I am a neatness nut, so I like this one.


----------



## David_Levin

I also did not have the update on either of my 921s.

One was suffering from stuck aspect ratio so I rebooted it. And, the Update took. I then rebooted my other machine and it has begun downloading as well.

Don't know if I'm supposed to have the update yet. Perhaps it's a bug in 213 that a reboot kicks the update even if the CAID doesn't match.


----------



## topom

chewey said:


> That is very encouraging news!!! I can't wait to get home to see if I get guide info for locals now.


Does anyone know what satellite the OTA guide is coming from? I live in Baltimore and I have the setup shown above. To get Baltimore locals, you need a superdish for the 105 sat, but I haven't seen the need as I get all of my OTA HD stations just fine. I am wondering if the OTA guide is being transmitted from any satellites that I would be locked onto ( or is ot on 105).

I have L215 (yay) , so I removed, rebooted, and re-installed my OTA digitals, but still no OTA guide data.

One GOOD thing that I noticed in the process is that the signal strength of my OTA channels is much better than with L213.

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## clapple

Am I correct in no guide info where Dish does not provide locals? Have 215; but don't see any changes?


----------



## mwgiii

RWI said:


> I checked for the update when I got home, nothing, went to the menu and checked for software update, nothing available. I did a soft reboot and it seems to have started downloading. Maybe this will help others that did not get it.


Same here. I got home and I was still at 213. Did a soft reboot and BOOM. I am at 215.


----------



## lapplegate

topom said:


> I have L215 (yay) , so I removed, rebooted, and re-installed my OTA digitals, but still no OTA guide data.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tom


I have the same problem. The OTA guide is still missing the same local OTA digital guide information.

I get the Local Programming & No information available in the guide. This is for the Louisville, KY stations: WAVE3 (NBC) 03-01 (47), WKPC 15-01 (PBS) (17) and WKMJ 68-01 (KET) (38). I subscribe to locals.

This problem started with 213 and was NOT corrected with 215.

I have done 2 power cord boots, a soft button boot, reset to defaults and removed & added the DTV stations both manually and with a DTV scan.

Will give it the 24 hour wait.


----------



## Ron Barry

I think Mark suggested to give it 24 hours for the Guide to populate.


----------



## ntexasdude

David_Levin said:


> I also did not have the update on either of my 921s.
> 
> One was suffering from stuck aspect ratio so I rebooted it. And, the Update took. I then rebooted my other machine and it has begun downloading as well.
> 
> Don't know if I'm supposed to have the update yet. Perhaps it's a bug in 213 that a reboot kicks the update even if the CAID doesn't match.


Ditto! After reading some of the posts I rebooted mine and it's taking the download.


----------



## Eagles

RWI said:


> I checked for the update when I got home, nothing, went to the menu and checked for software update, nothing available. I did a soft reboot and it seems to have started downloading. Maybe this will help others that did not get it.


Ditto for me to. I was really mad about not getting 215 this time around. Got home about 5 PM EST and went to the info screen which had me at L213. Went to menu-6-7 and "no upgrade available". Bad thunderstorms rolled in around 7 PM so I disconnected my OTA and Unplugged my entire power conditioner. When I plugged it back in, the hard reboot must of somehow loaded L215.


----------



## tnsprin

boylehome said:


> The Search feature isn't fully fixed yet. It still has the hanging yellow outline that stays in one location and when moving through the list it seems to drag in the same direction. With Search Results there is a really cool emblem for terrestrial. The search feature works much faster!


Cool results show as apparently they are found and can view and set a program to record while it still searches.


----------



## dishbacker

The 'Bug' introduced I believe with L212 where you can't use the stop button to stop a timer started recording while you are watching the program is still there. You still have to go into the DVR menu to stop a timer initiated recording.

Not terrible... just a little annoying.


----------



## revenson

I have found if you are on a local channel that is about ready to record it now just records instead of saying ota not available and asking if you want to use main to record.


----------



## gregmisc

I still have pixelization and audio drop wil L215. Very annoying.


----------



## Rovingbar

I just came across another nice fix. I had paused a show during dinner. After dinner, I watched the rest of it and changed to another channel. This time the 921 warned me that I would switch to live mode and lose the material I've recorded. Very good!


----------



## JM Anthony

Count me in as one of the lucky ones. L215 arrived and so far, everything looks solid. Of course, we're not the most demanding consumers, at least as far as our viewing habits go.


----------



## LASooner

Not that I care all that much but I thought the Dish Home Interactive app was going to be a part of this release? That's been the one thing mentioned many times over the last couple months. Was that the reason for the last minute waveoff and change to L2.15?

I noticed there's no 129 sat location unless it's just something that needs to be unlocked later.


----------



## bnam

Guide info for OTA with no subscription (I don't subscribe to locals) is GREAT!!

The gray bar alignment has also been fixed. 

Looks good to me so far 

B


----------



## boylehome

Closed Captioning does not work correctly for the FX channel when I'm using the 720p 16:9 format. I was watching Rescue Me. It used to work just fine. What the CC did was freeze showing a block of words.


----------



## Mike Russell

langlin said:


> Mike, I'm in north Arkansas, Lake Norfork, about 72 miles from transmit towers and I get NBC, PBS and KY3's second channel (17), but now I have no guide data for any, Mark says give it 24 hours so I will, How far are you from transmit towers, wondering why you can't receive the other OTA's that are on low power? guess you are far enough away also.


I live about 40 to 50 miles from the towers but a hill between me and them.My dad can get FOX at 60% but he lives on a hill about a mile from me.

Still no guide data after about 12 hours, this really stinks.


----------



## boylehome

Well my HECD was working great and out of the blue the normal picture on an SD program stretched and filled the screen. The Format button does not functrion. A program is recording so I can't do a reboot.


----------



## mwgiii

boylehome said:


> Well my HECD was working great and out of the blue the normal picture on an SD program stretched and filled the screen. The Format button does not functrion. A program is recording so I can't do a reboot.


I had the same thing. I just posted a bug report.

A soft reboot fixed it for me.


----------



## Jon Spackman

I got OTA guide info for every channel now!!! even PBS!!! sweet finally......

Seems like 215 is good, cant find any problems so far and like i meentioned the interactive tv has games and a cool weather feature, pretty cool stuff. 

I wonder what took so long for the update, I wonder if they had problems with soletaire???  

Something strange i noticed about the 921 (not sure if its new to 215 or not) if the 921 is on and you are in grey bar mode, if you send a discrete on command to the 921 it changes back to normal mode. BUT if you turn it off and then back on with the same discrete on its fine it stays in grey bar mode. Just kinda weird no big deal and not a problem, just weird.....


----------



## BobaBird

Search results now show channel number instead of channel name. Not sure yet if I like this but at least it makes it easier to identify the super station channel number from the mirrored LIL number. I had blocked all the duplicate channel numbers hoping to keep them out of the results list but they're still included.

Maximum number of search results has been increased. Don't know what the new max is but I just got 498 matches on "perform". Now I only have to do that once a week instead of every 2-3 days.

When deleting search history entries (yeah!) the list become a mess. I would almost say scrambled mess but it's still in order. At least 2 entries have the yellow outline highlight, sometimes you see 5 lines, sometimes all 6 as you arrow down through the list.

In addition to guide info for digital locals (great for when I'm at my service address) the LIL channels I don't subscribe to now show in the All Channels guide which is a first for any of my receivers.


----------



## REK108

Slow motion still jumps ahead four seconds when it starts.


----------



## leemathre

I noticed that now if a recording goes all the way to the end and stops, the option now defaults to "Erase" instead of "Start Over" and if the recording is stopped before the end, the option defaults to "Resume" instead of "Start Over". Small items, but I like them.


----------



## jergenf

dave397 said:


> I received 215 this afternoon. Just checked my OTA channels and they have guide info!! I do NOT subscribe to my locals so this info is coming from PSIP I assume.


What I discovered after 215 is guide info from dishnetwork (not the PSIP from digital stations) apeared at 7634 -7637 which are the Rochester NY locals for ABC, NBC, CBS & Fox (superdish 121 required). They show up as red because I don't subscribe but at least I can read the the guide info if the guide mode is set to All-Chan. I don't have the info mirrored to any of the actual analog or digital channel slots. Also no PBS in the 7634-7637 range.


----------



## Bismarck

Thanks to all who have posted descriptions of the changes brought with L215. Any idea when we can expect "official" release notes? Apologies if this has already been answered.


----------



## onethree

I live in the Oklahoma City area and recieved 215 yesterday. I have waited for the guide to populate and I still do not have Local guide information for NBC, CBS and PBS. I had that information with 212 lost it with 213.


----------



## Hound

Set a timer on OTA local guide and recorded an OTA HD one hour program for the first
time ever last night. 921 worked perfectly. Replayed the program and picture and
sound quality is excellent. 

Can I cancel my Dish Locals and still get OTA guide information?


----------



## revenson

Mike Russell said:


> I live about 40 to 50 miles from the towers but a hill between me and them.My dad can get FOX at 60% but he lives on a hill about a mile from me.
> 
> Still no guide data after about 12 hours, this really stinks.


Same here in Salt Lake...I get guide info for fox sd on 13-1 but no info on hd 13-02 as well as nbc...guide info on 5-1 but no info on 5-2. What is annoying is with 211 I had all the guide data but since I do not. I sub to locals. I really wanted this fixed just for the ease of setting a timer for hd on nbc or fox...I still have to do manual and of course after record there is no show info in pvr list :nono2:


----------



## leemathre

Still waiting for release notes like everyone else. Here is the little info that I got from my contact at E*

"L2.15 incorporated 193 primary fixes & changes, no less than 18 addressing PIP and 35 addressing video or video + graphics. Some video, graphic and PIP items will require a two step / multi release approach as we don't want to cause a problem with a fix where one didn't exist before."


----------



## pculley

Mark; is it time to start posting bug reports?

It seems that my unit (215 SW) has lost the ability to get one of the local channels; KHWB Houston (broadcasting on 38, shows as 39-000(A) and 39-001(D)).

I can get the 39-000 channel (looks like it might really be analog, has noise in the picture), but 39-001 says "channel not found...".

I have a recording of this channel from the day before (under 213 sw) so it used to work.

Tried rescan everything and rescan of only 38, made no difference. Plenty of signal strength on the scan. Did not have time to do a reboot yet, or check the channel on an alternate HD tuner. Seems someone wanted to watch TV...


----------



## Curmudgeon

Eagles said:


> I hope length of 921 ownership has something to do with it. I'll find out in a couple of hours. I'll be one unhappy camper if I didn't get it.


I've had mine 6 months and I got it.


----------



## David_Levin

So, was anyone NOT able to get the download with a reboot?

Did the automatic overnight reboot also kick off the download?


----------



## 4HiMarks

David_Levin said:


> Did the automatic overnight reboot also kick off the download?


Not sure. I only found out about it this morning. I went downstairs and checked, and I was still on L213. However, the "Software Update" menu option indicated "Successful Download. Power off to install." I did a front-panel reboot and it installed. But I don't know when my 921 downloaded the software, or whether it did the nightly reboot. If it downloaded yesterday (6/28), and there was a nightly reboot, then the answer would be NO.

-Chris


----------



## Flasshe

leemathre said:


> I noticed that now if a recording goes all the way to the end and stops, the option now defaults to "Erase" instead of "Start Over" and if the recording is stopped before the end, the option defaults to "Resume" instead of "Start Over". Small items, but I like them.


The defaulting to "Resume" was one of the things I asked for, and I'm happy they implemented it. However, they only did a partial job. If you get all of the way out of that menu and back in, the default is "Start Over" again instead of "Resume" (even though "Resume" is active). Aaargh.

I was surprised when I got home last night and not only had my 921 downloaded L215, but had installed it as well.



UpOnTheMountain said:


> Just ran into what seams to be a new 'feature'
> 
> Information 816
> 
> There is no available tuner for the channel that you were watching. You are being directed to one of the recording channels.
> 
> This was after hitting delete at the end of watching a recording and while two tuners were active recording.
> 
> MUCH better way to handle the situation. Thanks e!


Hmmm, my experience last night was much different. When I deleted a recording I had just finished watching, and two other programs were being recorded at the same time, I didn't get the 816 message (nor did I get the old, bad "You must stop recording" message). Instead, it deleted the program and also caused one of the recording programs (the one it switched to after the delete) to have a gap (black screen, no audio) for several minutes from that point in the recording. Very disturbing. I will have to try it again some time and see if I can repeat it.

Later, when I deleted a recorded program while only one other program was being recorded, that seemed to work and I didn't get a gap.

No other major problems encountered so far. I do like how they got rid of the black lines between the picture and the gray bars when watching 4:3 material in HD mode. One minor issue I noticed is that when skipping forward, there is a second of shaky/jittery video when you stop, but then it settles down quickly. This happens for me only in HD, not SD, mode. Not a biggie, but I hope it's not a harbinger of deeper problems.


----------



## Jim Parker

I have had my first crash with my HECD box running 215. 

When I got home yesterday, it was still on 213, so I did a plug pull reboot. 215 downloaded with no problem. 

A couple of hours later after watching a recorded Jeopordy (which seems kind of ironic), I stopped the playback, erased it and hit the canel button to get out of the DVR list. The screen froze with the DCR list showing. After hitting cancel several times, trying to move up or down the list, the screen went to the green background on the DVR list - ie, there was no text on the screen, just the background. The sound from the channel the box was on continued to play. Trying to entering the channel number from the remote had no effect.

Since Empire was recording, I left the box alone for 30 minutes and Empire stopped recording. Turning the 921 off with the remote control restored the box. Strange that the box would not respond to anything but a power off from the remote, and that fixed it without a complete reboot.


----------



## KKlare

GaryK said:


> I found another small fix. Deleting an entry off of the search history list now works. I am a neatness nut, so I like this one.


Features found so far:
(good) Search shows intermediate results and a count as it goes.
(good) Search history delete works for one item per click.
(bad) If you delete search item from a page all items after that page are inaccessible until you restart the history. Solution: start from the bottom of the whole list.
(bad) The info-button overlay on programming is not translucent/darker/back but solid gray/back except around the edges. (ok) It is 2 way instead of 3 way.
-Ken


----------



## DonLandis

I was late coming on the L215. Thought I wasn't supposed to get it this round but probably due to bad weather it didn't come when everyone else got theirs. 
At 2 AM I began to get the download and noticed a message instructing me to go to standby and back on to get the L215. I didn't bother then but shut everything off and when I turned it on this evening, it was at L215. 
First observation is I have all proper guide data from OTA channels. No locals subscription here either. About time! Thanks E* for doing the right thing on this. I posted details in the other thread that specifically queries this.

Mark, it would be interesting to see your "what's new with L215" report in this respect. If it is to be local guide data now without the need to have locals subscription, it would be a major plus for E* changing their position on a scam policy I felt they had put into effect on the 921 since L211. I hope it is not a mistake but if it is, they they better not take it back! This is doing the right thing for a change.


----------



## socceteer

I have a problem that I had with L213 and it is still happening with L215.

If I am watching a show that is recording and I press the Stop botton on the remote, it does not stop recording, you actually have to go to the PVR and select to stop the recording.

I would expect that pressing the stop would stop recording not just bring me to live TV. Am I wrong...is anyone having this problem. It is minor, but annoying

THANKS FOR FIXING OTA


----------



## TBarclay

I would prefer that hitting "Stop" not stop the recording. I think they consciously made that change because accidentally hitting stop would screw the recording. If you have to go to the PVR, then the 921 "knows" you really want to stop.


----------



## shred

I cant seem to pick up my local pbs kvie 6.1 since the new sw. The rest 6.2 6.3 6.4 show in guide but show no signal.Ive scaned twice with same results.Anyone else in sacramento area having this problem? Is it dish or kvie? If i was to add the channels manually what would be the numbers?not 6.1?
Thanks


----------



## Ron Barry

You can find the frequencies at antennaweb.org. Good site. Add it to your bookmarks.


----------



## paulcdavis

shred said:


> I cant seem to pick up my local pbs kvie 6.1 since the new sw. The rest 6.2 6.3 6.4 show in guide but show no signal.Ive scaned twice with same results.Anyone else in sacramento area having this problem? Is it dish or kvie? If i was to add the channels manually what would be the numbers?not 6.1?
> Thanks


I have not had any signal from KVIE for a few days. I think it must be a KVIE problem since add DTV shows 0 signal strength on channel 53.


----------



## Rovingbar

I like the OTA icon in the search screen. Now if only they could mark the HD channels. It's not that hard to pick out HD, but it would be nice if they were marked with an icon like the OTA channels are marked.


----------



## welchwarlock

Did the SD/HD followed by PgUp for HD mode and PgDn for SD mode get fixed? That would really make the wife a lot happier. One button press on the pronto to get it to HD or SD mode.

Regards,

WW


----------



## Jason Kragt

shred said:


> I cant seem to pick up my local pbs kvie 6.1 since the new sw. The rest 6.2 6.3 6.4 show in guide but show no signal.Ive scaned twice with same results.Anyone else in sacramento area having this problem? Is it dish or kvie? If i was to add the channels manually what would be the numbers?not 6.1?
> Thanks


We had a similar problem out here with WZPX-DT. I could not receive 43-1 but I could receive 43-2, 43-3 and 43-4. It turned out to be the broadcaster's problem and was fixed in about a week.


----------



## guruka

Hound said:


> ... Can I cancel my Dish Locals and still get OTA guide information?



Yup. I did just that and I have EPG data for my OTA locals. This is a MAJOR release. Well worth the wait.

.....G


----------



## Bogney

guruka said:


> Yup. I did just that and I have EPG data for my OTA locals.


Did they charge you the $5 downgrade fee?


----------



## guruka

Bogney said:


> Did they charge you the $5 downgrade fee?



Nope. That's probably because they called me and told me to choose sat locals or distant locals - said it was because of a recent ruling in congress - and that I couldn't have both. I chose distant locals since I get all my local stations in HD OTA.

.....G


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow

guruka said:


> ... they called me and told me to choose sat locals or distant locals - said it was because of a recent ruling in congress - and that I couldn't have both. I chose distant locals since I get all my local stations in HD OTA.
> .....G


could you please explain what are (and differences of) sat locals and distant locals?


----------



## SimpleSimon

leemathre said:


> I noticed that now if a recording goes all the way to the end and stops, the option now defaults to "Erase" instead of "Start Over" and if the recording is stopped before the end, the option defaults to "Resume" instead of "Start Over". Small items, but I like them.


I'm not seeing the "default to Resume" at all.

I AM seeing many other irritating things have been fixed. *YAY!*:up:

One thing I haven't seen posted yet is that you can no longer delete a protected recording - you have to hit Unprotect first. Nice touch.

BTW, I did NOT get L215 until "late" like Don Landis. No idea why.


----------



## conner65

My search function is not working. Anyone else? I ask it to search Poker and get "0" results. There is a poker show on every night of the week.


----------



## gsartori

socceteer said:


> I have a problem that I had with L213 and it is still happening with L215.
> 
> If I am watching a show that is recording and I press the Stop botton on the remote, it does not stop recording, you actually have to go to the PVR and select to stop the recording.


Thanks god is not like you wish. We all asked to eliminate that "feature"


----------



## conner65

Nevermind. I see what is happening. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SimpleSimon

UpOnTheMountain said:


> Just ran into what seams to be a new 'feature'
> 
> Information 816
> 
> There is no available tuner for the channel that you were watching. You are being directed to one of the recording channels.
> 
> This was after hitting delete at the end of watching a recording and while two tuners were active recording.
> 
> MUCH better way to handle the situation. Thanks e!


 Yes, absolutely, this was my absolute biggest complaint about the last release!

*DOUBLE YAY AND THANK YOU!* :up:

Strangely enough, I haven't been able to get the 816 message (which is fine - don't need it). I've tested it 6 ways from Sunday, and it just works "right". No message.

Maybe the Sunday (OTA) test  is what's needed - I can't do that one.


----------



## madbrain

tnsprin said:


> Cool results show as apparently they are found and can view and set a program to record while it still searches.


Yes, that's good. Unfortunately, the individual results also now show with the channel number - eg. 9420 - instead of the much more useful channel name - such as TNTHD.
This bugs me because I usually only care to record the HD program, so I mentally filter out the non-HD channels by name and skip all those results. With channel numbers it's much more difficult to do that. Especially now that I got guide data for the local HD channels  .

Also, in the results, if an event was set for recording, it used to be highlighted in blue. This was handy, so one wouldn't have to select it only to find out there was already and event. The highlighting is gone in L215.

I guess you win some, you lose some 
In this case the local guide is a big win ! I hope there aren't too many other regressions .


----------



## BobaBird

conner65 said:


> My search function is not working. Anyone else? I ask it to search Poker and get "0" results. There is a poker show on every night of the week.


Here too. I went to the guide to find Soundstage (found it on 249 Friday night) then hit search to find other showings. Didn't even find the one I found manually. Thinking the problem might be that the search criteria came from the guide I went to my history to have it look for 4400. Nada.

EDIT: Tried again, and it *is* working. As suggested in later posts I simply wasn't waiting long enough for the first match to appear.


----------



## conner65

If you look at the top it says searching... Give it time and the search will finish. This new and I was intially confused.


----------



## igleaner

"Did the SD/HD followed by PgUp for HD mode and PgDn for SD mode get fixed?"

No, it's still broken! I was really hoping they would fix that to avoid running an extremely long macro on my remote just to make a simple switch from HD to SD and visa versa.


----------



## guruka

socceteer said:


> I have a problem that I had with L213 and it is still happening with L215.
> 
> If I am watching a show that is recording and I press the Stop botton on the remote, it does not stop recording, you actually have to go to the PVR and select to stop the recording.
> 
> I would expect that pressing the stop would stop recording not just bring me to live TV. Am I wrong...is anyone having this problem. It is minor, but annoying
> 
> THANKS FOR FIXING OTA



Interesting that something we all railed against and which is now fixed appears to be a problem to you. It worked they way you expected for a long time... and then it was fixed  Way too many recordings in progress were accidently interrupted.

.....G


----------



## guruka

conner65 said:


> My search function is not working. Anyone else? I ask it to search Poker and get "0" results. There is a poker show on every night of the week.


WAIT. the list will populate.

.....G


----------



## guruka

Geoff Goodfellow said:


> could you please explain what are (and differences of) sat locals and distant locals?


Sat locals vs. OTA locals -> that's obvious, que no? I can get my local networks via Dish or OTA.

Distant locals are the NYC and L.A. network stations which appear on channels 241-249

With this software release the 921 finally becomes the receiver it was meant to be. (well, yeah... there are those wonderfully useful USB and Firewire ports) :lol:

I'm one of the ones who would not trade my 921 for a 942. I want my S-Video output for DVD archiving and I have no need to watch the receiver output in another room since I have four Dish receivers. I'll sit tight (and very happy with my 921) until the MPEG4 IRD's are here.

.....G


----------



## David_Levin

UpOnTheMountain said:


> Just ran into what seams to be a new 'feature'
> 
> There is no available tuner for the channel that you were watching. You are being directed to one of the recording channels.


Yes, this is MUCH better then before, though I'd still prefer to be taken back to the PVR screen with a blank preview window.

If I have a recording in progress it's unlikely I'm gonna want to watch it from the middle.


----------



## tnsprin

Could use the release notes. Some fixes/new feature I noticed.

1) skip forward back works on 720p (30sec/10 sec)
2) CC works although on 720p. although I saw some posting that it sometimes is delayed 
3) inactivity timeout option
4) search much improved with some results showing immediately.
5) after erase with both timers active get a new message, instead of asking what timer you want to cancel.

On those errors such as zsr and stuck aspect, I can't say if they improved or fixed, but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## jal

Stuck aspect has not been fixed. Only difference now is that when stuck in stretch, the top banner say zoom. What a dissapointment that Dish cannot get this box working properly.


----------



## boylehome

I just experienced another stuck in stretch with a normal banner. It happened on my HECD sometime between 5:00pm and 7:30pm. It was on a lil (Local KRCR from satellite) SD 4:3 aspect. Another thing that I have noticed, neither of the 921's are doing nightly auto reboots. Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## AVJohnnie

boylehome said:


> I just experienced another stuck in stretch with a normal banner. It happened on my HECD sometime between 5:00pm and 7:30pm. It was on a lil (Local KRCR from satellite) SD 4:3 aspect. Another thing that I have noticed, neither of the 921's are doing nightly auto reboots. Anyone else noticing this?


Haven't had a stuck HD/SD or aspect freeze-up with L215 (so far, but it happened all the time on L213) -- and it rebooted itself last night too -- Reason I know -- Had it set at 1080i last night while watching HD in the family room. Toggled to SD output for watching in another room (via RF), so it was left in SD when it was finally placed in Standby last night. This morning it had reverted to 480p on the HD mode.


----------



## boylehome

AVJohnnie said:


> Haven't had a stuck HD/SD or aspect freeze-up with L215 (so far, but it happened all the time on L213) -- and it rebooted itself last night too -- Reason I know -- Had it set at 1080i last night while watching HD in the family room. Toggled to SD output for watching in another room (via RF), so it was left in SD when it was finally placed in Standby last night. This morning it had reverted to 480p on the HD mode.


Last night I did a power button reboot and it corrected the stuck in stretch. Later, I left the 921 in the standby mode. This morning I turned on the monitor and the screen, "The receiver is booting from standby." I left it alone for 10 minutes and nothing changed. I then found that the remote control and front panel buttons were non-responsive. I unplugged the power cord for 30 seconds and everything worked fined once it rebooted.


----------



## jimcx

Well, after 215 installed, I no longer receive any OTA locals that are in the UHF band - only one I get is 12-01 which is on channel 13. Complained to the advanced tech dept, but still sounded like off-shore support so I don't know if anyone will do anything about it.
They are still listed in my guide, and on the local setup screen.
Many reboots and power plug pulls - no joy.
Rescanning - no joy.
Manual add - signal bounces like a rubber ball - locks for a small time but unlocks before it can 'acquire'.

Pretty sure it's not the broadcaster, since it's more than 3 channels, and they were fine before the update.

Hard to be happy about the other fixes when I'm screwed over OTA :flaiming 
Any ideas?

P.S. I don't even get guide data for the one remaining local (and I DO subscribe to sat locals also!)


----------



## boylehome

jimcx said:


> Rescanning - no joy.
> Manual add - signal bounces like a rubber ball - locks for a small time but unlocks before it can 'acquire'.


I don't know what type of OTA antenna system your using but are all connections, cables ,and parts in proper order and where they belong? What you described in the this quote box suggests reception problems. maybe a bad splitter, diplexers, amplifier?


----------



## jimcx

boylehome said:


> I don't know what type of OTA antenna system your using but are all connections, cables ,and parts in proper order and where they belong? What you described in the this quote box suggests reception problems. maybe a bad splitter, diplexers, amplifier?


Single antenna (radioshack middle of the road model).
I already checked all the connections, and the analog VHF/UHF signals and digital VHF channel comes through fine. There's no amp or diplexers in the path either.


----------



## boylehome

jimcx said:


> Single antenna (radioshack middle of the road model).
> I already checked all the connections, and the analog VHF/UHF signals and digital VHF channel comes through fine. There's no amp or diplexers in the path either.


May be the time to call E* and get a replacement if the antenna system works alright on a different tuner with UHF.


----------



## Delta Richard

I started a thread yesterday, as at the time, I wasn't aware of the software upgrade started here.

The problem that brought me to this forum as playback stutter on programs stored a few weeks ago. Each one has a regular heitation of 1-4 seconds on an irregular, but frequent, i.e. every 15-30 seconds during playback. Any programs recorded during the last two days don't have this problem.

I would appreciate someone who also has SW L215, and programs recorded 2 or more weeks ago to see if you also experience this stutter problem. It would be reassuring to know that it is not a serious problem, but rather a timing issue between the old and new software with the hard drive.

Thanks

Richard [email protected]


----------



## jimcx

boylehome said:


> May be the time to call E* and get a replacement if the antenna system works alright on a different tuner with UHF.


I don't have another HD tuner to test it - might have to visit WalMart to get one for verification.

On another note, I switched the 921 to SD mode to copy off part 3 of Into The West to my DVD recorder. SD/HD button worked to get into SDmode, but, of course didn't work getting back to HD, so I had to use the menu. When I switched back to HD mode, the entire picture is now in the top left corner of my screen - like a PIP window. All other functions (view banner / info / guide) use the full screen when activated, but revert to the small PIP window when viewing the TV picture again. Can't reboot yet since I'm recording something, but tried a bunch of other things like changing to a non-HD channel, toggling back and forth between HD and SD, even turning the real PIP on and off.

Called advanced tech support to log the problem, and of course they asked me to reboot, and I told them I couldn't yet, but just wanted to log the problem with them.

I'm REALLY not liking 215...

UPDATE: Setting to 480P instead of 1080i puts the video back to using the full TV area. Program recording is just finishing, so I'll try rebooting to see if I can set it back to 1080i also...


----------



## lionsrule

What the above poster is experiencing is the 921's NEW lack of SD output. With software version 215, it is now IMPOSSIBLE to view programming via an SD output (composite/svhs) without major video problems (overstretch). This essentially means that NO programming can be burned onto DVD from the 921's hard drive. MAJOR, MAJOR problem! (and yes, I'm sure this has been mention or officially listed as a bug somewhere, but I don't have all day to read threads).


----------



## jimcx

No, that's not the problem I'm seeing. I was able to record fine off of the SD output. Getting back to HD was the difficult part. On top of the known HD/SD button not functioning, which I'm used to, it looks like L215 added the benefit of changing a full screen image into a PIP size window. kinda frustrating when you've purchased a 61" HDTV and still only get a 20" picture  

And to add icing to the cake, the recording I was waiting to end before rebooting was useless - when attempting to view it, there was no sound or video, and none of the transport keys (FF, REW, skip +/-) worked. I could change the channel or select another DVR'd program which would play fine. Also, even after changing the channel and selecting another DVR'd program, I could not delete the flawed recording until after a reboot. (and yes, I did try playing it a couple of times after a couple of reboots...)


----------



## jimcx

Another related problem to not being able to receive my OTA HD locals - a timer fired off for one of these channels tonite. I manually stopped it after 1.5 hours, and it showed up as 0 seconds. I didn't try playing it, since I know there was no signal for it to record - just deleted it. Can't wait for the next one...


----------



## aginzu

A new annoyance with 215 seems to be that the "hours skip" function in the EPG, i.e. typing in a number of hours and skipping forward or backwards in the EPG now won't take a number larger than 99. 3 digit numbers now seem to be always interpreted as a channel selection even if I push the left or right button. I used to like going forward or back a whole week by typing in 168 then the right or left arrow.

Has anyone else seen this?

Also, I still get no EPG info on two OTA channels (KION and KCAH) even though they are both channels that I have a local subscription for.


----------



## lujan

aginzu said:


> A new annoyance with 215 seems to be that the "hours skip" function in the EPG, i.e. typing in a number of hours and skipping forward or backwards in the EPG now won't take a number larger than 99. 3 digit numbers now seem to be always interpreted as a channel selection even if I push the left or right button. I used to like going forward or back a whole week by typing in 168 then the right or left arrow.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?
> 
> Also, I still get no EPG info on two OTA channels (KION and KCAH) even though they are both channels that I have a local subscription for.


I've noticed this as well. I'm always looking for guide information that is a week later and I can only view it now by using numbers less than 100 for looking at guide information in the future. This worked correctly prior to L215.


----------



## jimcx

Well, for anyone who was following my saga of not having any OTA channels after L215.... They're Back!!! Don't know what happened, and I didn't do anything. This morning, WLNE 6 and WJAR 10 were back, but not WNAC 64. Just checked again tonite, and WNAC is coming through fine. WLNE and WJAR come from the same tower, so it's possible there was a problem...

And some of the Boston stations are coming through as well - with guide data!! Channels 2&4 are spotty, but sometimes really clear, and both have guide data. No guide data for any Providence locals yet though...


----------



## boylehome

jimcx said:


> Well, for anyone who was following my saga of not having any OTA channels after L215.... They're Back!!! Don't know what happened, and I didn't do anything. This morning, WLNE 6 and WJAR 10 were back, but not WNAC 64. Just checked again tonite, and WNAC is coming through fine. WLNE and WJAR come from the same tower, so it's possible there was a problem...
> 
> And some of the Boston stations are coming through as well - with guide data!! Channels 2&4 are spotty, but sometimes really clear, and both have guide data. No guide data for any Providence locals yet though...


Even if it is a mystery, it is great news. I hope that it continues to work properly for you jimcx.


----------



## DonLandis

This thread is supposed to be about you receiving L215, NOT about misc. bugs on L215. Please find the appropriate thread to post a bug report or start one of your own if new. This way your report will not get lost in a mix of misc non-appropriate posts.


----------

